# GPU-Z v0.7.1 Potential Issue



## Major_A (May 18, 2013)

Just ran it and noticed that my HD 3000 is showing support for PhysX and nothing else.  Can't be right can it?


----------



## Naki (May 19, 2013)

What OS are you on?
Is this a desktop PC or a laptop?
Did older GPU-Z versions behave differently?
I am not sure if Intel 3000 supports any of these, in fact.
It clearly does not and can not support CUDA, which is an Nvidia GeForce-only technology.


----------



## Major_A (May 19, 2013)

Win 7 x64 Pro SP 1, desktop i7 2600K.  I'm not sure what the readings were in the last release.  I know what hardware I have so I typically only use GPU-Z for other people's machines.  Reason I noticed it was because I was curious about the differences with my GTX 570.


----------



## ralle_h (May 26, 2013)

0.7.1. can't properly read out vBIOS Files from GK110 cards as well:

http://abload.de/img/bild2uujke.jpg

However it worked with an old verison: 0.6.4.

Would be great to have this fixed in the upcoming version as well.

If need any dumpfile, please let me know!


----------



## Major_A (Jun 22, 2013)

Problem still persists in v0.7.2.  Is this not the correct place to post issues?


----------



## Naki (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, seems this is a bug! I enabled my Intel CPU GPU unit in BIOS to test this (usually, I have it disabled) - I have Intel HD4000, and GPU-Z (version 0.7.2) shows the checkboxes as OpenCL unchecked, CUDA unchecked (this is correct), PhysX checked (??), DirectCompute 5.0 unchecked. My OS is Windows 7 64-bit Ultimate SP1. My main card is Nvidia GeForce GTX 670. Exact Intel CPU model in my Specs on the left.
I believe HD4000 by Intel supports some form of OpenCL.

Screenshot:


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

If you have a NVIDIA card with PhysX installed then your system supports PhysX. It's not bound to a specific graphics card

Did you install the Intel OpenCL drivers?


----------



## Naki (Jun 25, 2013)

Regarding PhysX - OK, thanks, was not aware of that! 

Regarding Open CL drivers - link for that, please?
You don't mean the Intel OpenCL SDK, right? (I need just a driver, should not need an SDK.)
I don't see any relevant driver on the web site of my motherboard (ASRock Z68 Pro3).

NOTE: I did get a driver update from Windows Update for the Intel GPU, but it seems that made no difference for GPU-Z.


----------

